# Irrigation head replacement options



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Before I start I want to thank a lot of people who have helped me learn quite a lot but I have never paid any attention to my irrigation system and I have realized how lucky I am to have one. So for this post and discussion please try to bear my illiteracy regarding irrigation systems.

That said my system is an old Hunter controller with most rotors being hunter pgp with the red nozzle.

I want to start of with a small section of my front which needs urgent attention. This part is an oval shaped central area. It is about 120' long and is about 45' at most.

It has 3 Hunter pgp rotors, the central one being mounted on a pipe. The rotors are spaced about 28-30' from each other. Attached is pure with all e running though the left most on the picture is hidden. The bushes have grown crazy big.



Please note I will be removing the pine trees and some of the burning bushes which have grown up crazy and the grass area will increase.

Unfortunately all 3 of these are cracked and leaking. Unsure whether it wasn't blown out correctly or something else but I noticed this a few days back only.

So the few options that I can think of is either

1. Replace with the same pgp rotos.

2. Upgrade to pgp ultra for only a few bucks more.

3. I have read a little about MP rotos and how they might be better but unsure if this is the application.

4. Any other option, I am all ears!

Note the huge stone is a few feet high and may or may not block the spray pattern. There is a small block of grass right behind but that can be covered by other sprinklers.

Would really appreciate the help!

Thank you as always!


----------

